# ? about Game traks caller



## rsw (Mar 30, 2011)

My first time posting, Hi to everybody. Does anybody have A game traks caller, and how do you like it compared to the foxpro? I,m new to coyote calling and would like A electronic call. thanks


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome RSW....Wana go fly fishing bluegill some time ?

I have had several electronic callers and my Fox Pro is by far the best. I am not saying there are others that not as good...but it is the best I have owned. I have a Game traks caller also. And remember this..the best call to have is the one that is with you.

Keep us posted and again...welcome.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT rsw. I am not familiar with a game traks caller. I have a JS PM-4. I think it just comes down to personal choice. If they have the features you want at a price you can live with, I say get it. No call is successful every time out and no matter how much, or how little, you spend on a call, it boils down to how and where you use it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT rsw, Enjoy,

bar-d summed it up pretty well concerning callers, I also have the pm 4 and though I set it up every time I go out I don't always use it as it depends on the conditions for that day plus what the yotes are doing and acting about, lots of game activity or bird concentrations in certain area's etc. will dictate what I'm going to do. The more field time the more you'll learn.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome rsw !! I too have the Johnny Stewart PM-4. Love it. Not familiar with the game traks. One of the biggest things about calling is not the call but your setup..... watch your scent. Good luck and stick around !! Tom


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with all the above post. The only thing that I would add is that whatever call you end up with just make sure that you like the volume on it. I like to have a call that will go loud when I want it to.

Hope you enjoy the forum. Feel free to ask lots of questions there are some knowledgeable people on here. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These guys about covered all my thoughts too rsw. I've heard of the gametracks calls, but have not heard anyone rave on them except the guys who were selling them or on their prostaff. Foxpro IMO has a quality product that they stand behind.

Welcome to the forum rsw.


----------



## hunt4570 (May 21, 2013)

*BEWARE !*

I own or owed a GameTraks. I sent it in for warranty work about 2 months ago and have been trying to get a hold of them and can't even get them to return my calls. I even asked them just to send them back and have had no response.

Hunt4570


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum hunt4570!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to PT.


----------

